
Small changes that have a big impact on the planet - ricardogo
https://www.smallbigchanges.earth/
======
ricardogo
Hey everyone! It's hard to be indifferent to global warming and, initially, I
felt powerless. Different news outlets and websites report on small bits of it
and it's hard to see the full picture. All the information flying around made
me feel overwhelmed, confused and didn't help me make sense of it all. Turns
out, a few changes to our lives can have a significant impact to reduce our
footprint. So I compiled these changes, along with how much emissions they can
save, making them easier to compare. If you want to contribute, ping me and
let's do this together ️

